# Satan and Demons



## xmisunderstoodx

Okay, I believe in God. I use not to, I accepted science and that everything (the Universe) was just somehow just here and Earth and everything else was formed from the Big Bang. I was obsessed with UFOs, aliens, space, and that other stuff that makes me sick to my stomach now because I believe it is the work of the devil. I realized that I based my whole meaning of life on worrying about that. But, when you really think about it, that makes me scared of death (I still am) and I feel that the world is just useless-without believing God and having Him in our hearts. 
 The reason I'm posting this here is because I believe Satan and the demons, they're the cause of all the evil in the world. For example, depression and social anxiety, they're causing it. The other day I was talking with my grandma and she was explaining to me this and it made so much sense to me. He wants to take as many souls to hell with him as he can. Like he makes everything seem as such so that we worry and have anxiety. Then, this effect causes us to become depressed. Then, thats just what he wants, when we're likethat they have a stronger effect on us. Things happen like cutting ourselves(which I read in the bible is um..defiling our body which belongs to God),we spread the demons and around, like my mom did to me and her mom did to her (something like that). You know um people that are labeled like 'emos' (im not calling anyone that, im just relating to the things some people do) and other names. They might wear black clothing, certain hair-dos, makeup, do spells and all that stuff. some of the music ..*I'M *not saying all of it is bad or it is *BAD *but i feel it resembles the devil and its his evil work and it causes evil. I was becoming like this myself. all the things i just said. I am so scared to death especially at night when it's the time to rest and sleep. Instead I force myself to stay awake while im panicking over every litttle thing. I see dark figures, images, red gleeming eyes with smirks, beast-like monsters, a bad, frightning presence, screams, evil boos coming from the devil, trumphets being blown like it says in rev? (the last book in the bible) that makes me fear the end is coming and i will be left behind and that im not recieving God's word. I don't know what to do. I'm trying to free myself of the devil but..i dont know. i do not sleep at night at all..only if im sleeping with someone who is awake when im asleep. then i wake up to see they're asleep then i panick and cry because of my fear and sleepiness. I dont know what to do..im going to go insane once again. ive accepted the Lord Jesus Christ as my savior but im still struggling with this.

Sorry for all my spelling and grammar errors, I just wanted to quickly get my point across. I had jumpy, anxious fingers.


----------



## AtlasS

listen kiddo, according to my readings, the three religions (Islam, christianity & Judaism ) kinda discussed the same matters about demons & satan : ) ...i'll tell the islamic point of view, i think that it should stop your fear, because satan is very week according to my religion,,, if my words are mentioned in the bible also, just forget about my comment.. and remember : what you can't see, will probably not hurt..

demons (as the quran says) are alien creatures, they were created from different elements ,that's why humans can't see them..just like when you can see physical stuff, but you can't see waves because they're not physical..

satan was a saint from the demonic race..he worshipped god, but when the human race was created, satan refused to give his respect to the human, he told god : ( i am better than humans, i was created from fire, they were created from mud)...

so, satan got cursed, but he made a request : he told god that he will ask humans to follow him to hell...and they shall .... so god told him : then you get what you wished for...but under one condition : ( *YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO HURT THEM*)....you will just be able to deceive them , you will just be able to whisper to them,to obey you....

in the same time, god is whispering to us to obey him too....we shall choose...

bottom line :

1-Demons cannot be seen
2-Demons can be only felt, whenever evil is committed
3-They fart a lot
4-They're a group of retards

So  ... don't worry about it too much....yes , evil is committed a lot because of demons...but who told you that humans are (pure) ?  ...

according to my religion, some humans are punished in the after life more than satan himself...satan (the devil himself) is better than some human beings...

*so, just try not to think about it too much....do the right thing.....social anxiety is a sickness & disorder..i don't think that satan has anything to do with it..*

best of luck..


----------



## panic bomb

Yeahh.... no. It's good to have faith. You sound a little coocoo. The bible and religion are supposed to be sources of comfort. Religion has been co-opted by power hungry greedy morally bankrupt hypocrites since before Jesus walked the earth.

Believe what you want tho.


----------



## LastHorcrux

Maybe you have paranoia now?


----------



## xmisunderstoodx

no..i didnt say it wasnt good to have faith. you misunderstood the whole thing. and im not coocoo. and so what if i did have paranoia..ur here for social anxiety, right? and those two are not exactly opposite. but im sorry if u dont like wat i wrote. u would have to see through my eyes to understand.


----------



## VagueResemblance

The human body requires a period of rest, of sleep.

Sleep deprivation will cause hallucinations. This doesn't say anything about gods or devils, it says only that the mind will produce illusions when it is deprived of rest. This has happened to me, and while it's kinda fun in a twisted way to see shadows move at the edges of vision I doubt it's enjoyable when you think they're minions of Satan or some such...People NEED sleep, for the rest, for the dreams; it is the way we are MADE and sleep deprivation causes heavy damage, both physical and psychological, in fact it's used as torture in places. 

Before anything else, you need rest. Nothing bad has happened to you while you slept and someone DIDN'T watch over you....why would something happen now? Trust in God that nothing bad will happen now, get some rest for a change, think about the situation again once your mind is refreshed by a solid week of restful sleep.


----------



## xmisunderstoodx

what...are you saying you dont believe in God and religion is made up or you thought i was saying that?


----------



## xmisunderstoodx

@ VagueResemblance you think its that easy..huh.


----------



## Nefury

You think people who wear black and listen to certain genres of music cause evil? 

Yep, definitely 14.


----------



## panic bomb

xmisunderstoodx said:


> no..i didnt say it wasnt good to have faith. you misunderstood the whole thing. and im not coocoo. and so what if i did have paranoia..ur here for social anxiety, right? and those two are not exactly opposite. but im sorry if u dont like wat i wrote. u would have to see through my eyes to understand.


I didn't say you said it wasn't good to have faith. I'm saying your faith is misdirected. You shouldn't be afraid. If you see signs of the end of days, rejoice! The kingdom of heaven is at hand.


----------



## panic bomb

Nefury said:


> You think people who wear black and listen to certain genres of music cause evil?
> 
> Yep, definitely 14.


qft


----------



## Eski

Stop reading about religion and wait til you're older so you can comprehend it better. Religion's doing you no good right now.


----------



## VagueResemblance

xmisunderstoodx said:


> @ VagueResemblance you think its that easy..huh.


No, but I think it is that simple.

Billions of people sleep the night through and don't have problems with being abducted or possessed by demons. Why not you? I didn't have enough sleep last night and I'm looking forward to taking a nap, not afraid of sleep; why not you? Whoever you had watching over you while you slept, fell asleep... and woke up perfectly okay. Why not you?

Meanwhile it is proven that the human body needs its rest, both physical and mental, and that deprivation causes illusions and hallucinations, emotional disturbance and a whole host of other symptoms. You owe it to yourself to get some rest, and consider the situation once your mind is more clear.


----------



## fredbloggs02

Don't be afraid. I promise, your fears are the same as the rest of ours. I believe your grandma told you about a "devil" to take the blame for your fears with the best of intentions, as far as she is aware. I think you're afraid... Devils aren't going to get you, I promise you. Devils are people's fears they couldn't explain.. they needed to know soo desperately why they were afraid.. Just imagine, being afraid of something you couldn't see or put a voice to.. It's terrifying. Men suffered for their fears. Devils aren't after you, I promise... certainty, of any kind is so much more reassuring than obscurity when we believe it with the possiblity of being saved from it, in my opinion. I used to be made that I could believe in God, not so anymore.. I'm afraid; but I know what God is, I can no longer stomach the notion of being watched or plagued by him because he puts a face to my fears I don't want at the price of my freedom... Religion comes at a price for imaginative people like you and me because we are soooo good at putting a face to our fears. 

Whenever people ever needed something from someone, the rest exacted their price from him with an intention to leave him bare. Devils are all men feared and loathed, all they felt out of control within themselves, all they couldn't explain since the dawn of civilization when men were taught to be afraid of their own senses; to distrust them, because what we sense and feel is ours and noone else's... because if everyone had the right to what they wanted most of all, if they weren't afraid, they would be too powerful to control...All certainty comes with a price when men are concerned; even when they reassure you of it(with the best of intentions) but don't be afraid, because you aren't alone. We are all terrified inside.. I speak for myself.

I can understand perfectly well why anxiety might lead someone to believe in God, I can relate to it. I need the belief in firm ground beneath my feet, all the time, more than anything! To be supported by something.. anything. Life is absurd, and terrifying sometimes. But you aren't alone and devils have no power at all, not over me and certainly not over you Truth, our fears, they are so elusive and so uncertain that they are, the greatest of all devils... "When I return home penniless my wife will beat me and the children will cry...but the main thing is, I have a place I can go to; and every man must have that: somewhere he can go." 

This is why something firm appeals to people whose anxiety uncontrollably leaps into the air, when they are afraid... and religion offers firm, truthful, answers. I understand, but you are not alone. You don't need to believe in devils, despite what your grandmother believes in her heart of hearts. My grandma(Yia yia as we Greeks call them) was afraid, so she blamed everyone who interrupted her thoughts and isolated most of her family....save the better brancheslol. She believed the poorer branches every bit as scary as devils... But you don't need to believe in devils, because you aren't the only one who's deeply terrified: you aren't alone.. To know why with any certainty comes at a great price where men are concerned. Devils are terrifying, especially to an imaginative person because noone knows what they look like for sure, except you. When I think of devils, there is no limit to what I can imagine.. It is incomparably evil to tell an imaginative person to imagine terrible things, because they are sooo good at it. I'm the same. But don't be afraid of devils, because they have no power over you or I, at all.


----------



## Max90

Please start seeing a therapist. Please.


----------



## Maji

I'm trying to think of a polite way to tell you that your viewpoints on reality are misguided. You sound like you are living under a self projected cloud of fear that twists all of your reasoning to reinforce itself. Its like you have a constant nightmare running in the background of your brain. Adhering to dogma created by slimeballs who infected organized religion and uses scary stories about hell to promote obedient faith are not good for your mental health. The truth about the divine is so much greater than most people can know. And just tell the demons to **** off, they are pests.


----------



## xmisunderstoodx

I'm sorry, I'm just so naive. I don't know what to believe . I wish I hadn't ran into some of the things I read until later on. Yeah, I'm going to see a therapist or get some type of help. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar

I belive in both theories how the earth was made, but all that about the demons causing depression and anxiety I don't think so. It depends on the choices you make and also depends on your personality. On a side note I love emo hairstyles! Im growing my hair longer and having a the style.


----------



## Sleeper92

*.*

Religion is a LIE,enough said


----------



## kiirby

There is a spiritual support section of this forum. I'd suggest that you post there if you're having trouble with your faith, the people there might be... better acquainted to deal with your problems.


----------



## J87R

Have you ever thought of speaking to a priest? Just an idea.


----------



## blur2

you seems confused. Having depression or anxiety is not a sin, it's a weakness in us, as you go through this period of time you get stronger. If your faith is strong, whatever you have done wrong in life, I'm sure you will be forgiven


----------



## Resonance

Don't fear God. Or Demons. Neither is going to harm you.

You seem to be saying you believe in the Christian God. In that case, why worry - he is supposed to be omnipotent, he can easily deal with any demons that might threaten you.

Unless you believe the Christian God both exists and is malevolent (which, apparently, very few people do), then you have no reason to fear. If he doesn't exist, he isn't going to hurt you; alternatively if he does exist but is a nice guy, he isn't going to hurt you either, nor let any demons harms you.

If he both exists and is malevolent - well in that case he hates us all, and we're all in this together. No point living in fear of what you can't fight anyway. You can deal with fighting him in the afterlife.


----------



## dmpj

I get EXACTLY like this too. I don't like it, at night i get scared. I especially hate it when it's quiet. So i leave the TV on as well as the sound too.


----------



## softshock11

When i told my shrink these things it was diagnosed paranoia


----------



## ConW123

I remember reading about Revelation, Hell, and the "End Times" when i was 15 or 16. It scared the hell out of me. I remember having a huge panic attack and for a month or two, I was extremely paranoid. I still think about Hell a lot. But I'm not 100% on what I believe. I guess I'm considered Agnostic? One thing that calmed me down was looking into the Hell concept some more. It turns out that more people say that Hell is just separation from God, and not endless torment. Which would make sense considering God is supposed to be All-Loving. Look into that. Type "The Hell Truth" in Google. Hopefully it will calm you down a bit


----------



## nathanael

don't worry I used to worry about that kind of stuff but all you have to do is to ask the lord to forgive you if you haven't already and really mean it and then believe that he does because he said that he would and the devil just wants you to think all these things because when he was on the cross he was so willing to forgive that one of the people next to him just ask him to remember them when he went into to his and he said that today you will be with me in paradise and he loves you and does not want you to worry . and if you ever need to talk to you can send me a message any time


----------



## _AJ_

You said it yourself: anxiety brings you closer to hell!

so panicking and being afraid is the worst thing you could do! be strong and be happy and the evil will lose its grip on you


----------



## Nathan Talli

I thought she was trolling until I saw her age.


----------



## leonardess

*I have moved this thread to Spiritual Support, a better section of the forum for this subject, I think.

I echo some of the other posts. If you are having this much difficulty and fear, therapy can help you to better cope and put things into their proper perspective. 

I would ask other posters to please bear in mind the very young age of this poster and so, please reflect and give serious thought to what you post in reply before doing so. 

thank you all for your cooperation.*


----------



## Pumpkin Pie

As a Christian, I do believe Satan and demons are the cause of the evilness in this world.


----------



## centrino

I've just read the first post...and just wanted to say that I read somewhere that evil doesn't exist...it's only the absence of good...just like darkness is nothing but the absence of light.

So it's not like the Devil is doing things ....but rather God is not there.
Try to chant some christian mantras like the Lord's Prayer....it might help you sleep.

I hope this helps.


----------



## VagueResemblance

Albert11 said:


> Wow, so much for Spiritual Support-------


Please see what Leonardess wrote three posts above yours. This thread was moved to Spiritual Support from another section of the forum. And it can't be denied that here, the OP's spiritual beliefs are actively doing her damage.

Maybe if you think spiritual support is lacking, you could offer her some.


----------



## Toppington

Can't stand the thought of religion after hearing the radical christians go on and on about how gays are evil and the rest of the ridiculous nonsense these money-grubbing men love to spout while hiding behind their "Religion". If Jesus truly exists, I doubt he'd approve of any of the horrible things these people do and say on a daily basis.


----------



## riceboy247

Well I was possessed by a ghost once. But it ain't nothing compared to a demon. They basically are just spirits like us, but they do stuff to people like make them make bad decisions and control their emotions which in turn usually are negative reactions. Thats what humans do; they react to their emotions. Demons and ghosts and spirits on the lower astral plane do that to meddle into human matters lol. Just don't be afraid of them, and don't believe in them most importantly. Maybe cut back on the negative music like slipknot and ****in cannibal corpse stuff like that. Try listening to a different genres like jazz and alternative rock. or try out djent bands with out lyrics like Animals as Leaders. Periphery has vocals but not that bad.


----------



## Rossy

No such thing as a Devil or Demons so don't wast your time worrying about it.


----------



## millenniumman75

Rossy said:


> No such thing as a Devil or Demons so don't wast your time worrying about it.


This is where we can get blindsided. Yes, they do exist.


----------



## millenniumman75

xmisunderstoodx said:


> Okay, I believe in God. I use not to, I accepted science and that everything (the Universe) was just somehow just here and Earth and everything else was formed from the Big Bang. I was obsessed with UFOs, aliens, space, and that other stuff that makes me sick to my stomach now because I believe it is the work of the devil. I realized that I based my whole meaning of life on worrying about that. But, when you really think about it, that makes me scared of death (I still am) and I feel that the world is just useless-without believing God and having Him in our hearts.
> The reason I'm posting this here is because I believe Satan and the demons, they're the cause of all the evil in the world. For example, depression and social anxiety, they're causing it. The other day I was talking with my grandma and she was explaining to me this and it made so much sense to me. He wants to take as many souls to hell with him as he can. Like he makes everything seem as such so that we worry and have anxiety. Then, this effect causes us to become depressed. Then, thats just what he wants, when we're likethat they have a stronger effect on us. Things happen like cutting ourselves(which I read in the bible is um..defiling our body which belongs to God),we spread the demons and around, like my mom did to me and her mom did to her (something like that). You know um people that are labeled like 'emos' (im not calling anyone that, im just relating to the things some people do) and other names. They might wear black clothing, certain hair-dos, makeup, do spells and all that stuff. some of the music ..*I'M *not saying all of it is bad or it is *BAD *but i feel it resembles the devil and its his evil work and it causes evil. I was becoming like this myself. all the things i just said. I am so scared to death especially at night when it's the time to rest and sleep. Instead I force myself to stay awake while im panicking over every litttle thing. I see dark figures, images, red gleeming eyes with smirks, beast-like monsters, a bad, frightning presence, screams, evil boos coming from the devil, trumphets being blown like it says in rev? (the last book in the bible) that makes me fear the end is coming and i will be left behind and that im not recieving God's word. I don't know what to do. I'm trying to free myself of the devil but..i dont know. i do not sleep at night at all..only if im sleeping with someone who is awake when im asleep. then i wake up to see they're asleep then i panick and cry because of my fear and sleepiness. I dont know what to do..im going to go insane once again. ive accepted the Lord Jesus Christ as my savior but im still struggling with this.
> 
> Sorry for all my spelling and grammar errors, I just wanted to quickly get my point across. I had jumpy, anxious fingers.


It is okay to sleep - pray for protection beforehand. You may have to deal with paranoia issues, too. There are demons, but if you centered in Christ, you will know. As a child of God, you can give them to God to handle. He doesn't mess around. Get supportive people to pray for you, too.


----------



## lad

Wow, some how I've been surprised by a thread on this forum for once. Honestly, demons and satan? I think you need to talk to your parents/guardian or maybe a therapist. Good luck.


----------



## Albert11

One of many scriptual references to Satan--

*How you have fallen from heaven, O morning star, son of the dawn! You have been cast down to earth... You said in your heart, "I will ascend to heaven; I will raise my throne above the stars of God... I will make myself like the Most High." But you are brought down to the grave, to the depths of the pit. (Isaiah 14:12-15)*

*2 Corinthians 11:14 And no wonder, for Satan himself masquerades as an angel of light.*

Satans lies and deceptions are always destructive suggestions to our thoughts. They often come in the form that _appears_ to be something good but will lead you to trouble. It is important not to give him aammunition with spoken words. Words are very powerful. It is also important for you to gain knowledge of this enemy and how he works to rob us of our peace and lead us to destruction. -- Study, talk with a knowledgeable minister and most of all---know that Jesus has all authority over evil spirits. You can tell them and their lies to get away from you in Jesus name. A good youth group would be a place to start. 

*This is an interesting biblical study about Satan.*

*http://www.answersingenesis.org/articles/nab2/satan-and-origin-of-evil*

*You are precious* and I pray protection over you and your mind as you gain wisdom and strength. I ask a hedge of protection around you and all that you say and do. I pray for guardian angels to surround you, wing tip to wing tip and that your understanding will increase through the guidance and power of the Holy Spirit, in Jesus name, Amen. 

God Bless and don't worry.


----------



## dlennr

There was a period in my life when I was afraid to turn out the lights at night to sleep. During that time, I asked someone I trusted to pray for me, and I also continued in my prayers and reading the Bible. Eventually I overcame it, and now I am not afraid. I will be praying for you. And I agree with the previous post, that it would be a good idea to talk to a minister and to get involved in a youth group. It definitely helps to have other Christians around to support you.

Remember that Christ has already defeated Satan and his demons. If we follow Christ, we have no need to fear. I take comfort in these words from Romans 8:

" 31 What, then, shall we say in response to these things? If God is for us, who can be against us? 32 He who did not spare his own Son, but gave him up for us all-how will he not also, along with him, graciously give us all things? 33 Who will bring any charge against those whom God has chosen? It is God who justifies. 34 Who then is the one who condemns? No one. Christ Jesus who died-more than that, who was raised to life-is at the right hand of God and is also interceding for us. 35 Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? Shall trouble or hardship or persecution or famine or nakedness or danger or sword? 36 As it is written:

"For your sake we face death all day long; 
we are considered as sheep to be slaughtered."[j] 37 No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us. 38 For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons,[k] neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, 39 neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord. "


----------



## Neptunus

You shouldn't hide these feelings, so at least tell your parents. If you can't talk to them, then reach out to other family members, your pastor, a school counselor or nurse, or even a teacher. Don't be afraid, they'll only be willing to help. Please don't keep this to yourself - you need to tell the people in your life, not just online.


----------



## millenniumman75

lad said:


> Wow, some how I've been surprised by a thread on this forum for once. Honestly, demons and satan? I think you need to talk to your parents/guardian or maybe a therapist. Good luck.


Do not be deceived. <- in the Bible.
That's one of the biggest lies facing Christians - the thought of "no Hell".


----------



## lad

millenniumman75 said:


> Do not be deceived. <- in the Bible.
> That's one of the biggest lies facing Christians - the thought of "no Hell".


I don't know if you're joking or not. :um


----------



## Rossy

I was thinking the same....


----------

